# She Was His last Chance At Life. He Was Her Only Chance At Love.



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Description: Kaylee Renard has never taken the time for love. Independence and financial security have always been the top priorities. Besides, she believed there will be time for a relationship later, when she can fit it in. In light of a terminal cancer diagnosis, however, her views change, and when Kaylee passes out and falls into a pond, Bastian Connelly, alone and suicidal, goes in after her, hoping that in trying to save Kaylee's life, he will end his own. But life isn't done with Bastian, and neither is love. As Kaylee comes to love him, she wonders what she's missed and seeks to find whatever gifts fate might grant her.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

sounds great just downloaded...may I ask how long it is in print if thats ok?  I keep a record if not no problem


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the download and enjoy.  The novel is 263 pages.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> Thanks for the download and enjoy. The novel is 263 pages.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be one of the authors on this Friday's Book Chatter, and this will be one of the novels I'll be discussing.

You can watch the show Live during the 9 PM (EST) hour here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great reviews on Amazon.  Got my copy.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

drenee,

Thanks and I really hope you enjoy it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You are very welcome.  Thank you for sharing your book with us on KB.  
deb


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

This novel received an honorable mention on Red Adept's review blog.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

John Gorman did a feature interview over me. You can check it out at http://jgpapercut.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here Is the book trailer for When Angels Cry


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you to everybody who has purchased this novel.  I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a snippet of the novel from chapter one.

The woman stopped and touched her forehead, her temple.  With her next step, her knees finally buckled, throwing her against the railing.  There was a sickening splinter of old wood, and the railing gave.  She plunged headlong into the water below.
Bastian sprinted to the edge and stopped where she’d fallen.  The dark water had swallowed her quickly. “Sweet Jesus,” he whispered.
She’ll surface, Bastian thought.
Fewer ripples broke the water.
She’ll surface, he thought again.  
Stillness.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Another great review for _When Angels Cry_ on Amazon. Check it out!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you'd like to experience a love story between a dying woman and a man who has yet to learn to live, please considering picking up When Angels Cry for 1.00.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've added a sample chapter of The Mach Band Region to the end of When Angels Cry.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Readers gave me some suggestions for When Angels Cry, so I took the novel down from Amazon and worked on those suggestions for a tighter novel.  It is back up again for those who might enjoy women's fiction.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a little bump to help promote When Angels Cry


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've had numerous readers ask me if I were casting a movie who the actors for this would be.  If I had my choice, I'd pick Hugh Jackman and Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

As with my other novels, I have also set up a Facebook fan page for When Angels Cry. You can get to it at http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/When-Angels-Cry/115938608436877.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ahhh crap - I love the movie Sweet November - there goes the budget. I'm off to buy When Angels Cry.


grumble, grumble


It's all your fault.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you, Jenna, and don't feel bad.  It happens to me all month.  I think I spend more in Kindle reads than I earn....


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The complete first chapter is up on the Facebook page.  Feel free to have a peek.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for an emotional read?  Give When Angels Cry a read.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently When Angels Cry has an average of 4 stars over at Goodreads with four different readers rating the novel.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for When Angels Cry.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you love an emotional romance, check out When Angels Cry.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for When Angels Cry.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thinking of picking up a love story, give When Angels Cry a try.  It's still only 1.00


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for When Angels Cry.  Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who have read some of my novels, I've set up a poll so you can tell me which is your favorite male character. You can vote at http://mhooley18.wordpress.com/.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I just downloaded it and will begin to read it within the next few days.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Tatiana,

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for When Angels Cry.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I read "New Life Inc" a couple of weeks ago, how does this work compare to New Life?  More action?  Multi-level plot developement?  

Why would I read this (esp since I'm a knuckle draggin male?)


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Groggy1,

If you are looking for action, I'm thinking you'd probably like The River better than When Angels Cry. It's has a lot more action and a vengeful spirit of an executed serial killer. The link to that book is http://www.amazon.com/The-River-ebook/dp/B002T44HR2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284655787&sr=1-10.

Right now I have another SF thriller, Eternity Systems, that is written and in the editing line with about seven other manuscripts. Unfortunately I only have one editor.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for When Angels Cry.  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently Amazon has thirteen reviews for When Angels Cry with a rating of 4, Barnesandnoble.com has two with a rating of 4.5, and Goodreads has five with a rating of 3.8


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've included the first chapter of Silent Scream as a freebie with When Angels Cry.  Enjoy!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm running a contest over at Goodreads.com. Enter and you could win one of two print copies of Silent Scream. Enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/6034-silent-scream.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

There's a new review up for When Angels Cry on Amazon, and I'm getting ready to put the Kindle cover on the print edition.  Have a great week, everybody!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

When Angels Cry is still .99.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you know someone who likes Nicholas sparks, When Angels Cry might make a good gift.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Like curling up with a book in winter?  When Angels Cry might be a good choice.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you're a romantic at heart, When Angels Cry might be just the book for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for When Angels Cry.  Have a good one!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Goodreads reader Lacey Williams had this to say about When Angels Cry:

"This book was seriously a fast and wonderful read. I'd recommend it to anyone who's ever lost someone they've love. But be forewarned you'll definately need a box of tissues. This author definately has a way with words and she captivates you with her characters. I definately will add her for future reads."


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok bought it based on your discription of it and the cover also sold it.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Kaotickitten,

Thank you so much.  I'm sorry I'm so slow in responding to your comment.  Sometimes my email gets really bogged down and I don't see the threads.  I hope you enjoy the novel.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't forget that you can win a print copy of one of my novels. Enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10056-her-only-hope.


----------



## Violet Yates (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Maria!

Your books look interesting! Gonna check them out.  

Violet Yates


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like the idea that a first love is a forever love, check out When Angels Cry.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just saw this & downloaded a sample. Most likely, I will buy this. The description of the book just reeled me in.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope you enjoy the sample, Toby!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

When Angels Cry has 29 ratings on Goodreads.  If you like emotional fiction, this might be a good read for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

When Angels Cry has a new cover from Claudia at Phatpuppy Art.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like emotional women's fiction, why not give When Angels Cry a sample.  You might like what you read.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

When Angels Cry is one of the the two books I have in the Kindle Lending Library.  Now you can read it for free with a prime membership.


----------

